# شقة فاخرة من طابقين الامارات الشارقة



## أمير الياقوت (13 يناير 2013)

شقة فاخرة من طابقين تشطيب ملكي على بحر الخان
الموضوع : شقة فاخرة تشطيب ملكي بالامارات

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أعرض عليكم شقة مكونة من طابقين في الشارقة مطلة مباشرة على البحر
الموقع الشارقة - الخان - القصباء منطقة سياحية
اسم البرج beach tower 2 
مواصفات البرج اطلالة بحرية مباشرة - أمن مدار الساعة - نادي صحي - مسبح - كاميرات مراقبة - سوبرماركت - مطعم - موقع سياحي قريب من دبي
التفصيلات :
في الدور العلوي 4 غرف - 2 حمامين - بلكونه
الدور السفلي مجلسين منفصلين - غرفة خادمة - مطبخ كبير - 3 حمامات - بلكونه
مع موقفين لسيارتين في داخل البرج التشطيب ملكي ديلوكس والصور تحكم
مع العلم ان البيت مفروش جديد والشقة تباع مع الستاير وفرش الارضيات وبعض العفش
للتواصل 00971554845511
اليكم الصور.................
شقة فاخرة من طابقين تشطيب ملكي على بحر الخان
الموضوع : شقة فاخرة تشطيب ملكي بالامارات

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أعرض عليكم شقة مكونة من طابقين في الشارقة مطلة مباشرة على البحر
الموقع الشارقة - الخان - القصباء منطقة سياحية
اسم البرج beach tower 2 
مواصفات البرج اطلالة بحرية مباشرة - أمن مدار الساعة - نادي صحي - مسبح - كاميرات مراقبة - سوبرماركت - مطعم - موقع سياحي قريب من دبي
التفصيلات :
في الدور العلوي 4 غرف - 2 حمامين - بلكونه
الدور السفلي مجلسين منفصلين - غرفة خادمة - مطبخ كبير - 3 حمامات - بلكونه
مع موقفين لسيارتين في داخل البرج التشطيب ملكي ديلوكس والصور تحكم
مع العلم ان البيت مفروش جديد والشقة تباع مع الستاير وفرش الارضيات وبعض العفش
للتواصل 00971554845511
اليكم الصور.......................
https://www.dropbox.com/s/i10b3qhkvy1ef2p/Photo ١١‏-١٢‏-٢٠١٢ ٤ ٣١ ٥٤ م.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/s6p4b1h69x8khv4/Photo ١١‏-١٢‏-٢٠١٢ ٤ ٣٢ ٢٧ م.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/33dkwewkhp4f6a0/Photo ١١‏-١٢‏-٢٠١٢ ٤ ٢٨ ٣٤ م.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/fgf67eaaaysduty/Photo ١١‏-١٢‏-٢٠١٢ ٤ ٣١ ١٩ م.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/twpq548vcv6brpr/Photo ١١‏-١٢‏-٢٠١٢ ٤ ٣٦ ٤٦ م.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/xbwhwt1oyj8957c/Photo ١١‏-١٢‏-٢٠١٢ ٤ ٣٨ ٠٥ م.jpg


----------



## أمير الياقوت (24 يناير 2013)

*رد: شقة فاخرة من طابقين الامارات الشارقة*

للرفع.......


----------

